# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πώληση πεδιόμετρο & Γενήτρια σήμματος LEBAND

## mix0s

Πωλούνται τα παρακάτω, και τα δύο σε άριστη κατάσταση λειτουργική και εμφάνιση


Γεννήτρια σήματος Leband PG303 - 80€

Πεδιόμετρο επιγείων αναλογικών σημάτων Leband FSM 202 - 130€

Παραλαβή απο Πειραια

----------


## mix0s

> Πωλούνται τα παρακάτω, και τα δύο σε άριστη κατάσταση λειτουργική και εμφάνιση
> 
> 
> Γεννήτρια σήματος Leband PG303 - 80€
> 
> Πεδιόμετρο επιγείων αναλογικών σημάτων Leband FSM 202 - 130€
> 
> Παραλαβή απο Πειραια



Το πεδιόμετρο έφυγε

----------

